# Hunting timbered land



## Buck Seeker (Jun 10, 2012)

We just had four pieces of our lease timbered.  Our hardwoods with a mixture of pine bottoms are still intact.  I've already put some corn and cameras out in different sections to see what kind of movement will now be taking place.  I keep hearing hunting on timbered land only makes the hunting better but I really can't see the deer just popping out in the open like that.  The best scenarios I see at this time is to set up in the few hardwoods they left standing in the cut and watch the edge of the bottoms.  Does that sound about right?


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jun 13, 2012)

by the time deer season come around there will probably be enough scrub brush and dog fennel to make the deer feel comfortable...definately a good thing.  good luck this coming year...if they dont walk right out in the open you can bet they are skirting right around the edges


----------



## Buck Seeker (Jun 13, 2012)

I had pics of a buck 10 pt for the past three years in one of the areas' that was timbered.  I'm hoping he just moved on down in the bottom that borders the cut.


----------

